# Ghosts of Halloweens Past party last night was a success! (With pictures!)



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

Sounds Awsome! So glad it all went so well. We are not doing a party this year, so I have to live vicariously through everyone.

The BOO- ternut Squash soup sounds delicious, do you have the recipe?


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## skullnbones (Aug 7, 2010)

wow!!!!!!!!!!! looks great! Glad it was a success!


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

(This is the only picture I have of the outside of my house right now)


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

Everything looks great - your decorations (and home) are just beautiful! Glad to hear your party was such a success  I love that it's all vegan. We're not strict vegetarians, but we do try and keep to a mostly plant based diet, and so I am always looking for good dishes and inspiration - which your dishes are definitely an inspiration. Our party is next week and I'm still tweaking the menu - I think I might have to make some room for the mushrooms and "bug bites".... 

Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

These are some of my favorite costumes of the night:









Casey Jones and April O'Neil (from Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles) Won Scariest Costume and Best Costume, respectively.









Old Spice guy and Antoine Dodson (this guy: 



)









David the Gnome and wife. Won Most Nostalgic Costume(s).









Corn man. Won Funniest Costume.









Alien intruder? Won Most Original Costume.









Esmerelda and the Hunchback of Notre Dame.









Host and Hostess: Elliot and E.T. + Madame Leota from Disney's Haunted Mansion.


----------



## skullnbones (Aug 7, 2010)

LOVE your costumes! wow they turned out PERFECT! amazing job!


----------



## ShannoninPa (Oct 19, 2009)

Wow! Everything looked great and I loved the costumes! Elliott and E.T., I never would have come up with an idea like that. 

Question about the balloons for your game...did you blow them up and fill them or did have a store do it for you??

Thanks!


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

Mizerella said:


> Sounds Awsome! So glad it all went so well. We are not doing a party this year, so I have to live vicariously through everyone.
> 
> The BOO- ternut Squash soup sounds delicious, do you have the recipe?


Thank you! Sometimes it's good to take a year off. You get to enjoy the month of October more and prepare for next year 

I used this recipe for the "Boo-ternut Squash Soup": http://www.marthastewart.com/recipe/butternut-bisque I meant to call it "Boo-tternut Bisque", but I guess I just forgot. haha. I used vegetable broth and soymilk to make it vegan.



llondra said:


> Everything looks great - your decorations (and home) are just beautiful! Glad to hear your party was such a success  I love that it's all vegan. We're not strict vegetarians, but we do try and keep to a mostly plant based diet, and so I am always looking for good dishes and inspiration - which your dishes are definitely an inspiration. Our party is next week and I'm still tweaking the menu - I think I might have to make some room for the mushrooms and "bug bites"....
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing!





skullnbones said:


> LOVE your costumes! wow they turned out PERFECT! amazing job!


Thank you both!


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

ShannoninPa said:


> Wow! Everything looked great and I loved the costumes! Elliott and E.T., I never would have come up with an idea like that.
> 
> Question about the balloons for your game...did you blow them up and fill them or did have a store do it for you??
> 
> Thanks!


Thank you! Yeah, I saw a picture online of someone who did the costume and I knew it would be a perfect costume for him. He looooves E.T.! He actually made the face and hand out of clay! And the finger had a little light in it so it glowed 

For the balloons, we cut the tricks/trivia into slips of paper, folded them up, and put them inside the deflated balloons. Then my boyfriend just blew them up and stuck them through holes he had made in the cardboard display board.


----------



## jujomax (Oct 1, 2009)

OMG! Everything looked wonderful! As I was going through the photos I looked up from the screen, right at my curio cabinet. Today it is full of snowangels & snowmen and other collectables. Tomorrow it will be full of bones and such! Love that! I can't believe it never occured to me! lol!


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

Looks great!!!


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Very cool! Love that food spread!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Glad your party was a success (even if guests can't/won't read lol)
Everything looked FABULOUS! Love what you did with your cabinets and your food spread looked great! those vertebrae wraps especially!
Love the ET costume!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Glad to hear that your party was such a success! Your house looked amazing as did the food. Great job!


----------



## ShannoninPa (Oct 19, 2009)

v_gan said:


> Thank you! Yeah, I saw a picture online of someone who did the costume and I knew it would be a perfect costume for him. He looooves E.T.! He actually made the face and hand out of clay! And the finger had a little light in it so it glowed
> 
> For the balloons, we cut the tricks/trivia into slips of paper, folded them up, and put them inside the deflated balloons. Then my boyfriend just blew them up and stuck them through holes he had made in the cardboard display board.


Great! Thanks!


----------



## badmoonrising (Aug 24, 2010)

wow, your house, guests costumes, food...everything looks fab. Glad you had a great time


----------



## tetedefromage (Oct 21, 2010)

Everything looks great! The broken glass cupcakes are awesome!


----------



## krissibex (Sep 23, 2010)

Oh everything looks so great!!! 

I laughed SOOOOO hard at the Spice guy and Antoine Dodson costumes. That was CLASSIC!


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

Wow. Glad to hear your party went well. You food was amazing and so were your costumes. Always satisfying to "look back" the day after and know it went well and people had fun.

We only hope ours goes well this coming Sat night....!


----------



## HeatherR (Aug 27, 2010)

Looks like a really fun time


----------



## WitchyRN (Mar 20, 2010)

Love the food spread.. you give me inspiration to do even MORE next year..


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks, you guys! I hope everyone else's parties have turned out or will turn out well this year!


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

Everything looked awesome! I laughed out loud when i read your part about how nobody could read. I had the same problem at mine. I had every food, game, and contest labeled and all rules and details listed. People would stand in front of the paper with the information and ask me questions that were clearly answered on the paper. Drove me nuts. haha


----------



## Maxiboots (Aug 31, 2010)

Great food presentation, lovely decor and wonderful costumes. The food looks really yummy, and I'm not a vegan!


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

Looks like everything turned out great!! And, your guests are very creative! I was waiting for an Antoine costume - LOL!


----------



## KillerPumpkins (Aug 18, 2010)

WOW! I wanna be invited to your party!!


----------



## melmyissa (Sep 27, 2009)

Everything looks AMAZING! Can you tell me the name of the font you used for the food tags? Thanks!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Great photos! Everything looked great! 

The Hal O Ween guy is great! What foods or items did you use for the various touch bowls. I just love this.

Great decor. Thanks for sharing your great party with us.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Forgot to tell you that I LOVE the curio cabinet of bones!!!! Great job!


----------



## vbpony1 (Aug 17, 2009)

Fabulous!! I so appreciate all of your details. Thanks for all of the photos and descriptions.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Where do I start?! Glad it went well. Some great costumes. I love the Old Spice guy. And of course you & your boyfriend's costumes were amazing. I thought I had my menu planned, but now I want to add some of your items. My menu is vegan as well. Could you direct me to your recipe for the chocolate chip pumpkin cookies and spicy black bug cakes?

Thanks for sharing your photos.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Congrats on the successful party! Everything looks fantastic.


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

AmFatallyYours said:


> Everything looked awesome! I laughed out loud when i read your part about how nobody could read. I had the same problem at mine. I had every food, game, and contest labeled and all rules and details listed. People would stand in front of the paper with the information and ask me questions that were clearly answered on the paper. Drove me nuts. haha


It's a terrifying phenomenon, isn't it? Haha



Maxiboots said:


> The food looks really yummy, and I'm not a vegan!


Neither was anyone at my party!



melmyissa said:


> Everything looks AMAZING! Can you tell me the name of the font you used for the food tags? Thanks!


Sure! The font I used is called Cat Woman.



printersdevil said:


> The Hal O Ween guy is great! What foods or items did you use for the various touch bowls. I just love this.


Hair: Fennel leaves (the stuff that looks like dill) I was going to use corn silk, but didn't have time to shuck the corn.
Brain: Large cauliflower floret
Eyeballs: Peeled grapes
Teeth: Popcorn kernals
Ear: Dried apricot (wanted to use a dried apple slice)
Heart: Fennel bulb
Ribs: Celery
Guts: Spaghetti noodles with a little cooking spray
Bladder: Balloon filled with water
Hand: Latex glove filled with water
"Dingle Dong": Baby gherkin pickle. hahaha

I wanted to have skin and it be torn-up tortillas, but we didn't have room/time. 



Halloween Princess said:


> Where do I start?! Glad it went well. Some great costumes. I love the Old Spice guy. And of course you & your boyfriend's costumes were amazing. I thought I had my menu planned, but now I want to add some of your items. My menu is vegan as well. Could you direct me to your recipe for the chocolate chip pumpkin cookies and spicy black bug cakes?
> 
> Thanks for sharing your photos.


Sent you a PM! I hope you post pictures of your spread after your party! Good luck


----------



## Angelique_NM (Aug 6, 2010)

v_gan well done! That party looks fantastic, the food, the costumes, the decorations and the interior lighting. lol @ corn costume, that's great. I love the cabinets filled with themed objects, the lamps with coloured bulbs, the themed door mat, also the Jack O Mantel  

angelique_nm


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Looks like a great time. Your house looked awesome as did the food!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Great pictures and everything looked so wonderful. The broken glass cupcakes are the coolest cupcake ever! How you too the most innocent and sweetest treat out there and made it so sinister and evil...AWESOME!


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

Everything looks amazing!! Loved your costumes! Loved ET! That cracked me up!!


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

Angelique_NM said:


> v_gan well done! That party looks fantastic, the food, the costumes, the decorations and the interior lighting. lol @ corn costume, that's great. I love the cabinets filled with themed objects, the lamps with coloured bulbs, the themed door mat, also the Jack O Mantel
> 
> angelique_nm


Jack o Mantel!! I love it! Hahaha


----------



## auburnkt (Sep 21, 2010)

Everything looks great! I love the autopsy table. 

Side note: OMG, you are from Birmingham! Hello from not so far away (Huntsville).


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

Love your pictures and your ideas...thank you! Anyway to get a copy of your dvd of old halloween commercials etc...I would be interested in buying a copy if it's possible. Thanks!


----------



## Bloodyteeth (Sep 12, 2008)

Everything looks great! No party this year for my house, but you game me an idea or two for next year...BTW WHERE DID YOU GET THAT GOOSEBUMPS MASK?!?!?!?! I LOVE GB I MUST GET ONE LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

FABULOUS! The food looks amazing and your decorations are "to die for"! So glad to hear you had a great party this year!


----------

